# bunny runs around like she's on crack



## moop (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't know if she's being playful or if something is wrong. Sometimes while she's eating something she'll flick her head from side to side or do it while she runs. She'll sit still too or she'll appear calm then she'll just go as fast as she can making little hops in different directions. It's like she's all hyped up out of nowhere. Little bursts of crazy energy.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 31, 2017)

Very normal sign of a happy joyful bunny. You're seeing binkies and racing. It's one of the best things about bunnies imho!


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 31, 2017)

This is the best! I love when my rabbit does this. It means they are so excited they can't contain themselves.


----------

